# Rio



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

Our little water dragon. Few years old but developed a cyst which spread right through him. After numerous trips to the vet, they decided there was nothing else that could have been done.

Had the injection to put him to sleep about 11am yesterday. Gutted.

Never thought a lizard could upset me so much!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that R.I.P little one.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

rest in peace rio


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Rip


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

be brave dean, i read how bad your dragon was trying to flip itself etc, i know it hurts and me sayin this isnt gunna change anything but try and take some comfort in knowing that it aint suffering anymore and you did the best for it.

good night rio, sleep well


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Rio


----------

